# Internet nach der Gentoo installation einrichten [gelöst]

## Linuxstrolch

Nen schönen Dienstag erstmal an alle Anwesenden.

Ich hab es wie schon vorher gepostet Gestern mal geschafft meine Gentoo installation bis zur Anmeldung zu bringen. Nur leider geht mein Internet nicht. Ich hatte in der /etc/conf.d/net zuerst bei eth0 "up" angegeben, weil in dem Handbuch da was von DSL stand. Das hab ich mittlerweile wieder geändert und hab die normalen Daten da wieder eingetragen, die da schon vorher standen. Das half mir aber leider nicht. Ansonsten hab ich noch nicht viel probiert. Ich hab eben auch mal wieder die Forensuche genutzt, hab dort aber auch nichts passendes gefunden, da wissen die meisten Leute mehr als ich. Ich hab halt überhaupt keine Ahnung wie das mit dem Internet funktioniert, hab aber alles in den Dokumentationen durchgelesen. Aber ich weiß nicht mal, ob ich dafür was in den Kernel kompilieren muss, oder ein zusätzliches Program emergen muss. Daher denke ich mal, dass es nicht so sehr schwer ist mein I-net ans laufen zu bekommen.

Wie schon in der Überschrift beschrieben beziehe ich mein Internet über einen Router bei 1und1.

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe!Last edited by Linuxstrolch on Sun Jan 23, 2005 12:36 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## C.W.

Das hier hast Du gelesen?

Was spuckt 

```

ifconfig eth0

```

aus?

----------

## Linuxstrolch

Hmm das hab ich wohl schon mal zur Kenntnis genommen, aber das bezieht sich doch auch auf die Live-CD. Und dort hatte ich Internet, dahger brauchte ich dort nichts einzurichten. Ich muss halt jetzt von Gentoo selber aus das Internet einrichten. Hmm und dieser iconfig eth0 Befehl funktioniert beim installierten System glaube ich nicht. Also da kommt dann "command not found". Also ich müsste halt wissen, wie ich das internet ohne der Live-CD einrichte, nur mit dem Gentoo Basis System.

----------

## Linuxpeter

Der Befehl lautet ja auch ifconfig eth0

----------

## Linuxstrolch

Bin auch nen bischen blöd, das passiert mir öfters. Also die Sache mit den Schreibfehlern. So nun zum ifconfig eth0 Befehl, der spuckt folgendes aus: eth0 error fetching interface information: Device not found

----------

## C.W.

Dann fehlt Dir ein Kernelmodul für Deine Netzwerkkarte. Da der LiveCD Kernel recht allgemein gehalten ist, war da wohl ein passender dabei. Um heraus zu finden welches Modul Du brauchst, poste bitte den Output von

```

lspci

```

Nicht vertippen  :Wink: 

Wenn kein lspci vorhanden, dann bitte 

```

emerge pciutils

```

Da ist es dabei.

----------

## psyqil

Da ein emerge ohne Internet nicht so einfach ist, reicht auch 

```
cat /proc/pci|grep net
```

----------

## C.W.

pciutils sind nicht auf der LiveCD oder PackageCD?

----------

## psyqil

 :Embarassed:  Keine Ahnung...

----------

## Linuxstrolch

 *psyqil wrote:*   

> Da ein emerge ohne Internet nicht so einfach ist, reicht auch 
> 
> ```
> cat /proc/pci|grep net
> ```
> ...

 

Von der Live-CD hab ich ja Internet, dann könnte ich doch nach dem chrooten emergen. Naja ich probier erstmal aus, was ihr gepostet habt. Kurze Frage dazu: Das muss ich doch auf meinem installierten Gentoo machen, nicht bei der Live-CD?

Edit: Es muss wohl doch von der CD gemeint sein, den bei meinem Gentoo findet er den Befehl nicht.

PS: Ich hab mein Lan on board.

----------

## Linuxstrolch

Wenn ich bei meinem Gentoo emerge lspci eingebe kommt folgends:

emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "lspci"

----------

## Gekko

emerge pciutils  :Wink: 

----------

## Linuxstrolch

Chroot simuliert mir mein normales installiertes Gentoo, hab ich recht?

Dann versteh ich auch, warum ich den Befehl lspci auch bei der Live-CD eingeben kann, aber nur wenn ich gechrootet hab, nech? Denn wenn ich nicht gechrootet hab wird mir bei dem Befehl was angezeigt.

Naja jedenfalls hab ich mittlerweile dann mal pciutils emerged. Was muss ich nun machen?   :Rolling Eyes: 

Hier hatte jemand was davon geschrieben, ich müsste was am Kernel ändern?

----------

## Deever

Nein, du brauchst lediglich den Treiber für die Netzwerkkarte zu kompilieren. Klappt auch als Modul. Wie das geht, wird in zahlreichen Manuals beschrieben.

HTH!

/dev

----------

## Linuxstrolch

Wäre super toll, du würdest mir nennen wo ich diese vielen Manuals finde. Auf Gentoo.de hab ich keines fürs Internet bzw. Netzwerk gefunden, ich weiß aber das es existiert, d. h. ich weiß nicht wo.

----------

## Gekko

http://www.gentoo.de/doc/de/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=3

Speziell der Abschnitt 3.d hilft enorm  :Wink: 

----------

## Linuxstrolch

Das ist  bezogen auf die Live-CD. Und wenn du meinen Thread aufmerksam gelesen hast wirst du doch wissen, dass ich bein der Live-CD auf Anhieb Internett habe. Ich weiß aber mittlerweile in grundegenommen auch schon woran es liegen wird. Ich denke ich muss nen Treiber für die Karte installieren. Nur wie bekomm ich herraus welchen ich für einen DSL router und Lan on board eines Elitegroup k7s5a brauche?

----------

## psyqil

 *C.W. wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> lspci
> ```
> ...

  *psyqil wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> cat /proc/pci|grep net
> ```
> ...

 

----------

## DogFacedGod

 *Deever wrote:*   

> Nein, du brauchst lediglich den Treiber für die Netzwerkkarte zu kompilieren. Klappt auch als Modul. Wie das geht, wird in zahlreichen Manuals beschrieben.
> 
> HTH!
> 
> /dev

 

So pauschal würde ich das nicht unterschreiben.

Meine RealTek geht nur, wenn sie nicht als Modul sondern in den Kernel kompiliert ist.

Linuxstrolch: Für den Router mußt Du nichts an Treibern installieren. Du mußt nur Dein Netzwerk, wenn die Karte denn mal läuft, richtig konfigurieren.

----------

## ZX-81

 *DogFacedGod wrote:*   

> 
> 
> So pauschal würde ich das nicht unterschreiben.
> 
> Meine RealTek geht nur, wenn sie nicht als Modul sondern in den Kernel kompiliert ist.
> ...

 

Das scheint mir eine sehr seltene Ausnahme zu sein.  Im Regelfall kann man davon ausgehen, wenn es beim Modulladen zu einr Fehlermeldung kommt, dass die Netzwerkkarte nicht kompatibel ist.

----------

## ZX-81

 *Linuxstrolch wrote:*   

> Und wenn du meinen Thread aufmerksam gelesen hast wirst du doch wissen, dass ich bein der Live-CD auf Anhieb Internett habe.

 

Dann poste doch mal den Output von lsmod wenn Du von der Live-CD startest.

----------

## NightDragon

 *Quote:*   

> Das ist bezogen auf die Live-CD. Und wenn du meinen Thread aufmerksam gelesen hast wirst du doch wissen, dass ich bein der Live-CD auf Anhieb Internett habe. Ich weiß aber mittlerweile in grundegenommen auch schon woran es liegen wird. Ich denke ich muss nen Treiber für die Karte installieren. Nur wie bekomm ich herraus welchen ich für einen DSL router und Lan on board eines Elitegroup k7s5a brauche?

 

1.) Für router usw... brauchst du keine Treiber. das sind eigenständige netzwerkkomponenten die nicht installiert werden müssen.

2.) Dein Problem ist, das Kein Treiber gestartet wurder der ein eth0 erzeugt. Dadurch gibt auch ifconfig eth0 diese meldung aus. --> Lösung Treiber im Kernel als Modul konfigurieren und laden.

3.) Dein Board hat eine SIS 900 Chip für das LAN. (Wenn ichs richtig aus der Produkeschreicbung gelesen habe).

4.) Also ab in die Kernelkonfig und dort den Sis 900 Treiber als Modul konfigurieren:

```
cd /usr/src/linux

make menuconfig

Device Drivers -->

  Networking Support -->

    [*] Networking Support

       Ethernet (10 or 100 Mbit) --->

         [*] Ethernet (10 or 100 Mbit)

            [*] EISA, VLB, PCI and on board controllers

               <M>   SiS 900/7016 PCI Fast Ethernet Adapter support  

```

Exit usw... am ende Speichern, auch klar.

und dann

```
make modules_install && modules-update && modprobe sis 900

dhcpcd eth0
```

Dannach sollte, sofern dein Router richtig eingestellt wurde,

alles gehn.

HTH

[EDIT]

am besten auch dann in /etc/conf.d/net folgendes für dein interface eintragen:

```
iface_eth0="dhcp"

```

bzw. auch noch das ausführen:

```
echo "sis900" >> /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.X
```

Wobei das X für deine Kernel version steht also bei 2.6.irgendwas

6 nehmen und bei 2.4.irgendwas 4

----------

## Linuxstrolch

So, das Problem ist gelöst. Ich hatte lediglich DHCP nicht in der Config richtig eingetragen. Seitdem ich durch meinen Informatiklehrer weiß was DHCP ist, weiß ich auch, das ich es benutze und es in dieser Config eintragen muss.

Ich hatte bisher gedacht, es sei dort schon eingetragen, hatte aber nicht bedacht, dass das nur eine Erklärung ist und vor dem Eintrag ein # steht.

Jetzt hab ich es bei ifconfig_eth0="dhcp" so eingetragen und alles läuft. Mit dem Treiber brauchte ich anscheinend gar nichts zu machen, das war ja auch im Handbuch nicht erläutert.

Aber trotzdem euch vielen Dank für die viele Mühe!

----------

